# I have a question while writing the song.



## rabbit2194 (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm trying to write an orchestral song, and as you know, I'm writing a melody for an instrument and controlling the dynamics with a controller, which is so uncomfortable. Can't you finish writing the song and adjust it all at once later? The finale was easy to complete and listen to by recording notes and dynamic, but it was so hard to record it myself.
I'd like to get some various information, but I'm writing with a translator, so please understand even if you don't understand.


----------



## Geoff Moore (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes, you can add control of dynamics, expression etc after recording a part. What you need is automation - depending on the software you're using this is handled differently, but searching Youtube for 'automation' and the name of the software should get you to a tutorial quickly. Good luck!


----------



## Scalms (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes, sometimes i will just play the melody without touching the mod wheel, and then, in realtime, record over it and work the mod wheel. You just have to make sure your DAW record settings are such as to not record over the notes


----------



## ClaudioT (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi, if you look for Guy Michelmore or ThinkSpace on youtube, you'll find some videos of him composing and recording short pieces either with Cubase (mostly) or with Logic (sometimes).
You'll see him using both methods: playing while moving faders or the modulation wheel for monophonic instruments, or adding dynamics with faders or the modulation wheel after having recorded a midi track (e.g a string section).
I can't point to any specific video right now, but I think you'll easily find some.

Hope it helps.
Claudio


----------



## ClaudioT (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi, also check this video: 

This is Christian Henson by Spitfire explaining how he writes orchestral music.
There are a ton of other stuff in the video series, besides him fiddling with keys and faders.

Claudio


----------

